# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  يمنع بيع او طلب المصاحف الملونة

## لمسة سحريـة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

قرار اداري : منع بيع او طلب المصاحف الملونة اللي انتشرت بالأونة الأخيرة



جديد:فتوى للعلامة الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك في حكم المصاحف الملونة الجديدة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
س/ظهر في الأسواق مصاحف ملونة كتابة لونت فيها بعض الآيات تبعا للموضوعات، وبعضها لونت فيه أسماء الله الحسنى لتظهر فيها الأسماء بأشكال هندسية متميزة، وجعلوا ذلك لونا من الإعجاز وسموه الإعجاز التوافقي.
فما تقولون في ذلك حفظكم الله؟

الجواب/

هذا عمل محرم، لأنه عبث بكتاب الله عزوجل، يجعل حروفه وكلماته للزخارف كما تزخرف الحيطان والثياب، وهذا ما ذكروه من التوافق إنما حصل بمعالجتهم ذلك في طريقة كتابة المصحف. ولو كان هذا التوافق أصيلا في رسم المصحف وهو لون من ألوان الإعجاز لراعاه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، فهذا الرسم التوافقي ودعوى أنه نوع من الإعجاز= بدعة ودعوى لا دليل عليها، والمعتمد في رسم المصحف كتابة الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.

وأما ما جاء عن السلف من شكل حروف المصحف ونقطها فشيء تناقلته القرون بالرضا والقبول، والحاجة ماسة إليه، لهذا أرى أنه يجب التحذير من تداول هذه المصاحف التي ورد في السؤال، وننصح كل من اقتنى منها نسخة أن يحرقها. والله أعلم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

حبيت احطلكم فتوى بعض المشايخ جزاهم الله خير عن حكم شراء المصحف الملون ..






وهذا تويت للشيخ وسيم يوسف وفيه حديث الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام..



أفبعد حديث الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام هناك حديث؟؟؟

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

كلنا نعلم بأن القران الكريم هو الكتاب المقدس للمسلميين ...

و يحوي كلام الله الخالق سبحانه و تعالى ...

و نحن المسلميين نعرف شكل كتابنا المقدس بمجرد النظرة السريعة له .. و نميزه عن باقي الكتب ..

و الشكل المعتاد هو ...

http://www.zwjte.com/s/media/images/5558d8a86b.jpg

و ظهرت في الاونة الاخيرة صيحة و موضة جديدة وهي المصحف الملون !!!

بهذا الشكل الذي أرى بأنه يفقد الكثير من هيبة المصحف ....

http://alfaris.net/up/78/alfaris_net_1324555682.jpg

و بدأ ينتشر عبر وسائل التكنولوجيا الحديثة ... 

و منهم من يسميه بـ ( مصحف باربي ) !!!!

و بدأ الناس يبحثون عنه و خاصة النساء ...

فهل نحن الان بحاجة الى هذه البهرجة في المصاحف أم بحاجة الى قراءت القران و تدبره !!

و الخوف يكمن أيضاً في تطور الموضوع الى أشكال و الوان اخرى .. ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...

اللهم احفظ كتابك الكريم من هذا العبث ....

----------

